# EU- 10ml bottles - waste, of everything



## KB_314 (5/5/17)

The "powers that be" really nailed it with this one.
With these new EU regs, in about 2 weeks, vendors are not going to be allowed to sell nicotine-based eliquids in bottles larger than 10ml. Ridiculous.

Old stock (now on sale) 



New stock (normal price)


----------



## mildly.inked (5/5/17)

So the 3 10ml bottles will cost the same as the single 60ml bottle? I just got my first bottle of That exact juice the other day and while I am definitely enjoying it I sure won't pay the same price for half juice....


----------



## KB_314 (5/5/17)

mildly.inked said:


> So the 3 10ml bottles will cost the same as the single 60ml bottle? I just got my first bottle of That exact juice the other day and while I am definitely enjoying it I sure won't pay the same price for half juice....


Not exactly - the 3x10ml will cost the same or very similar to the 30ml bottle. A meaningless regulation imo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (5/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> Not exactly - the 3x10ml will cost the same or very similar to the 30ml bottle. A meaningless regulation imo


The use of the word meaningless is redundant when referring to (most) regulation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/5/17)

On the plus side we wont get any more stupid dripper pipette bottles that take forever to refill tanks and are messy.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (6/5/17)

craigb said:


> The use of the word meaningless is redundant when referring to (most) regulation.


lol - for the most part. I'm not against regulation - but I'd just like them to e.g take measures to help keep us safe from dangerous clone batteries and dodgy backyard eliquid

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (6/5/17)

Beyond ridiculous... it's just another ploy to regulate vaping out of existence.

Since it's going to cost the mixologist more to produce three 10ml bottles of joose than one 30ml of it, I'd think 3 10's would have a proportionally higher retail price than a single 30ml would. Otherwise their profit margin will go down.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (6/5/17)

They are hysterical about juice spills. They seem to think the stuff is deadly if a teaspoonful falls on your hand. So they would rather that people had lots of small bottles rather than one big bottle. 

Then, of course, there's the children. Won't _anybody_ think of *the children*?!? I say what of it? So the little tyke crawls into your DIY box and drinks all the Funfetti. Apart from earning a scolding for choosing the Funfetti when there was a perfectly good 30ml sampler of Flv Brie Cheese, what's the worst that will happen to him? He will pull a Silver of note. But that is a rite of passage. Every young man ought to pull a Silver at least once, so that his best man can tell anecdotes about it for lolz at his wedding. 

Yes, we need to be mindful of the children. But honestly, a 30ml bottle of 3mg juice is hardly the most hazardous item they will come across. There are many more hazardous items to be found in the average kitchen, bathroom or garage - none of which are limited to 10ml in volume.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 8


----------



## craigb (6/5/17)

RichJB said:


> They are hysterical about juice spills. They seem to think the stuff is deadly if a teaspoonful falls on your hand. So they would rather that people had lots of small bottles rather than one big bottle.
> 
> Then, of course, there's the children. Won't _anybody_ think of *the children*?!? I say what of it? So the little tyke crawls into your DIY box and drinks all the Funfetti. Apart from earning a scolding for choosing the Funfetti when there was a perfectly good 30ml sampler of Flv Brie Cheese, what's the worst that will happen to him? He will pull a Silver of note. But that is a rite of passage. Every young man ought to pull a Silver at least once, so that his best man can tell anecdotes about it for lolz at his wedding.
> 
> Yes, we need to be mindful of the children. But honestly, a 30ml bottle of 3mg juice is hardly the most hazardous item they will come across. There are many more hazardous items to be found in the average kitchen, bathroom or garage - none of which are limited to 10ml in volume.



100% agree with you @RichJB. Does the EU force manufacturers to sell bleach or drain cleaner in 10ml bottles? Is the EU going to set a maximum sharpness measurement for kitchen knives?

@KB_314 my post was probably a little hyperbolic, but to me it seems we are heading towards a global tyrannical nanny state. All these specific regulations do is provide a focal point for the greater discontent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (6/5/17)

RichJB said:


> They are hysterical about juice spills. They seem to think the stuff is deadly if a teaspoonful falls on your hand. So they would rather that people had lots of small bottles rather than one big bottle.
> 
> Then, of course, there's the children. Won't _anybody_ think of *the children*?!? I say what of it? So the little tyke crawls into your DIY box and drinks all the Funfetti. Apart from earning a scolding for choosing the Funfetti when there was a perfectly good 30ml sampler of Flv Brie Cheese, what's the worst that will happen to him? He will pull a Silver of note. But that is a rite of passage. Every young man ought to pull a Silver at least once, so that his best man can tell anecdotes about it for lolz at his wedding.
> 
> Yes, we need to be mindful of the children. But honestly, a 30ml bottle of 3mg juice is hardly the most hazardous item they will come across. There are many more hazardous items to be found in the average kitchen, bathroom or garage - none of which are limited to 10ml in volume.



Thanks for highlighting this @KB_314 

And @RichJB , your post made me laugh. The little "tyke" - hehe
But very well said

I just am wondering why they did this?
Is it because they are genuinely concerned about the kids?
Or just trying to make it harder for juice makers and vaping in general?

Would that then mean that 100ml bottles of DIY 36mg nic are no longer available?

Just too crazy.

@Tom, @Snape of Vape , @johan , whats happening there on that side on the ground?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/17)

So soon when i buy a 100ml il instead get 10 x 10ml bottles. I prefer that actually . Much easier to carry around

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soutie (6/5/17)

Silver said:


> Would that then mean that 100ml bottles of DIY 36mg nic are no longer available?
> 
> Just too crazy.



Only 10ml bottles of max 20mg nic will be (already is?) available. Thankfully I was able to stock up before this crap storm. 

There were some good juice sales near me the last week though, trying to get rid of the stock before they can't sell it anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (6/5/17)

To give you an idea of just how neurotic society is about this, take a look at this excerpt from an article on dripping:



> There's also the risk of absorbing toxic levels of nicotine from handling the stuff (your skin absorbs it rapidly). Drippers are more likely to have incidental skin exposure compared to people who only bust out their liquid once their reservoir is empty, or use pre-filled cartridges.



Of all the reasons for using a tank instead of a dripper, I would think that "there is less chance of you spilling nic on yourself" ranks pretty low down the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/5/17)

Soutie said:


> Only 10ml bottles of max 20mg nic will be (already is?) available. Thankfully I was able to stock up before this crap storm.
> 
> There were some good juice sales near me the last week though, trying to get rid of the stock before they can't sell it anymore.



@Soutie - have you moved to the UK?
Did I miss something? - lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (6/5/17)

Silver said:


> @Soutie - have you moved to the UK?
> Did I miss something? - lol


LOL, you even asked him where he was. In the out and about with my awesome regulated mod thread. 

LOL, see that hill behind you @Silver?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Soutie (6/5/17)

Silver said:


> @Soutie - have you moved to the UK?
> Did I miss something? - lol




Yup decided on a relocation, got tired of the hustle bustle of city life and wanted to try the calm village life for a bit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/5/17)

Soutie said:


> Yup decided on a relocation, got tired of the hustle bustle of city life and wanted to try the calm village life for a bit.



Oh yes, I recall your one picture of the peaceful looking "green meadows" - Lol - I clean forgot about that.
Hope its all going ok on that side

PS - your location under your avatar still says Johannesburg


----------



## Soutie (6/5/17)

Silver said:


> Oh yes, I recall your one picture of the peaceful looking "green meadows" - Lol - I clean forgot about that.
> Hope its all going ok on that side
> 
> PS - your location under your avatar still says Johannesburg



All good I'll have a look at changing that, thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/5/17)

craigb said:


> LOL, you even asked him where he was. In the out and about with my awesome regulated mod thread.
> 
> LOL, see that hill behind you @Silver?



Lol, thanks @craigb 
I remember that - 

Don't know how I could have forgotten. My mind is playing tricks on me... lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (6/5/17)

Soutie said:


> Yup decided on a relocation, got tired of the hustle bustle of city life and wanted to try the calm village life for a bit.


So I'm guessing you still have one foot in the UK and one in RSA


Silver said:


> Lol, thanks @craigb
> I remember that -
> 
> Don't know how I could have forgotten. My mind is playing tricks on me... lol



Doesn't help that I'm feeling extra obnoxious today


----------



## Tom (6/5/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for highlighting this @KB_314
> 
> And @RichJB , your post made me laugh. The little "tyke" - hehe
> But very well said
> ...


No issue for me.... Started the Flavor Boss shot thingie, tried the Dinner Lady and Kanzi clone. So far so good. I have 1 litre of Bunker Base 48mg at home. 

Suppliers will most likely give us the bigger bottles without nic, and supply extra nic shots to mix together to get the 3mg.

Its just an attempt to make it more difficult for vapers. Cant be stopped IMHO

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## andro (6/5/17)

one of the way that are getting around this is to sell bigger bottle with no nic and smaller bottle of only nic to add to your juice and shake , i saw few in italy doing that . so the nic is max 10 ml


----------



## RichJB (6/5/17)

Or you could just DIY. Or just buy several smaller bottles and decant into one big bottle. I think all of the regulation is happening at the retail level. Other than checking all online stores and ensuring that none is selling nic juice in bottles bigger than 10ml, I don't think there will be any enforcement. They won't have cops patrolling in pubs to arrest anybody refilling their tank with a bottle bigger than 10ml.


----------



## andro (6/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Or you could just DIY. Or just buy several smaller bottles and decant into one big bottle. I think all of the regulation is happening at the retail level. Other than checking all online stores and ensuring that none is selling nic juice in bottles bigger than 10ml, I don't think there will be any enforcement. They won't have cops patrolling in pubs to arrest anybody refilling their tank with a bottle bigger than 10ml.


u r allowed to use whatever u want , mod , bottle etc . just not selling it


----------



## Soutie (6/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Or you could just DIY. Or just buy several smaller bottles and decant into one big bottle. I think all of the regulation is happening at the retail level. Other than checking all online stores and ensuring that none is selling nic juice in bottles bigger than 10ml, I don't think there will be any enforcement. They won't have cops patrolling in pubs to arrest anybody refilling their tank with a bottle bigger than 10ml.



I stocked up on nicotine when I landed, cost a little over R1000 for 2litres on 72mg nic.... don't think I will need to buy for a really long time now. Concentrate are super cheap and drippers don't seem to be affected so the TPD shouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## johan (6/5/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for highlighting this @KB_314
> 
> And @RichJB , your post made me laugh. The little "tyke" - hehe
> But very well said
> ...



I don't know about the rest of the EU, but locally you just need to know where to shop. The stalls in places like Sainsbury, Tesco etc. already only sell 10ml nic. containing e-liquid. Still no problem getting my 100ml stash through customs though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (14/7/17)

@johan @Silver For us the regulation is the same 10ml. It got implemented a while ago so the shops are selling 10ml with nicotine. But as Johan mentioned, you can get it still by ordering from a different place. I order 500ml nicotine and PG/VG mix, and then just mix up my juices myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (14/7/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> @johan @Silver For us the regulation is the same 10ml. It got implemented a while ago so the shops are selling 10ml with nicotine. But as Johan mentioned, you can get it still by ordering from a different place. I order 500ml nicotine and PG/VG mix, and then just mix up my juices myself.




Whaaaat... you can Immobulus to immobilise people or Expecto Petronum to summon a Guardian Animal... legally. But cant buy more than 10mls of e-juice. Remind me to chase that owl away tonight.


----------



## Neal (14/7/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> @johan @Silver For us the regulation is the same 10ml. It got implemented a while ago so the shops are selling 10ml with nicotine. But as Johan mentioned, you can get it still by ordering from a different place. I order 500ml nicotine and PG/VG mix, and then just mix up my juices myself.



In England at the moment and vendor I buy from sells 100mg bottles containing 80ml liquid with no nic, to which you add 2 x 10ml bottles of "quik nic" to give you 100ml of juice at 3mg nic. Should imagine the Eurocrats will pass further regulations to prohibit this, but at the moment this seems to be the best solution. New EU regulations also restrict atomisers to a limit of 2.5ml capacity. What a load of bollox.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (14/7/17)

Enjoy. It's a brave new politically correct world, and you precious snowflake have to be protected, and given lots of safe spaces to be one with the universe in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (14/7/17)

@TheV @Neal Have you looked at some of these?

www.e-wolk.nl
http://www.e-liquidwinkel.nl/
http://www.vapershouse-ecig.fr/en/
http://www.eliquidandco.com/ecigarette-eliquide/3-e-liquides
http://www.e-wolk.nl/en/
http://spiritusvapes.com/
https://www.cloudhousevapor.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (14/7/17)

My thoughts on the over regulated nanny states...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Roodt (14/7/17)

On the bright side, now you only have to suffer through 10ml of juice that you don't like as oposed to the standard 30ml... also, 3 different juices at 10ml for roughly the price of one 30ml juice makes juice sampling so much more manageable.


----------



## stevie g (14/7/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> On the plus side we wont get any more stupid dripper pipette bottles that take forever to refill tanks and are messy.


 glass is purer.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/7/17)

After all these years perhaps I should give myself to medical scientists like Dr F to evaluate my health. I feel great.
Unfortunately my wife developed cancer of the soft palate after 5 years of vaping but this may not be connected. Or is it?


----------



## craigb (14/7/17)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> After all these years perhaps I should give myself to medical scientists like Dr F to evaluate my health. I feel great.
> Unfortunately my wife developed cancer of the soft palate after 5 years of vaping but this may not be connected. Or is it?


Dude, don't put such polar statements in the same post. I want to rate it funny for the early part of the post, but it would be tasteless due to the latter part. Please be considerate 

How is your wife doing though?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (15/7/17)

craigb said:


> Dude, don't put such polar statements in the same post. I want to rate it funny for the early part of the post, but it would be tasteless due to the latter part. Please be considerate
> 
> How is your wife doing though?


She's doing ok. Back at home after 4 weeks in ICU from the treatment. Will hear next month if she still has cancer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (15/7/17)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> She's doing ok. Back at home after 4 weeks in ICU from the treatment. Will hear next month if she still has cancer.


Fingers crossed. You guys are in our minds and hearts all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Thoughts are with you @Johnny2Puffs 
Strength to you guys


----------

